# DNP in dubai ?



## zkz (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello i know I'm not supposed to be asking about sources on here, but can anybody direct me to dubai sources ? As i joined for this particular reason. had no luck ordering from the US


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2016)

Are you willing to drive to yemen to pick it up?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2016)

DNP in an area of the world that's average temperature is over 80*.

I can't help with a source over there but DAMN that sounds miserable.


----------



## zkz (Feb 10, 2016)

its not that bad actually, every where is air conditioned you never feel the heat!


----------



## zkz (Feb 10, 2016)

no i wouldn't drive to yemen lmao! i need Dubai sources its so frustrating


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2016)

zkz said:


> Hello i know I'm not supposed to be asking about sources on here, but can anybody direct me to dubai sources ? As i joined for this particular reason. had no luck ordering from the US



I know I am not supposed to ask.... but will anyway. That's just blatantly disrespecful.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 10, 2016)

So how about instead of staying in ac while on dnp, cut calories and go outside in the heat and sweat the weight off


----------



## zkz (Feb 10, 2016)

give me a plan to lose the same amount of weight i would on DNP and I'm on it. 
don't forget the short time spam


----------



## zkz (Feb 10, 2016)

more like i am aware of the rules, but i am desperate. 
lets stop being negative people shall we


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2016)

zkz said:


> more like i am aware of the rules, but i am desperate.
> lets stop being negative people shall we



Pillar is an admin, I suggest playing by board rules if you want to be a part of our community.

This is not a source board, we are not going to be telling you where to buy things.
Nothing negative about it, it's not what we do here.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 10, 2016)

Why do you need to lose weight in such a short amount of time? 

How much do you weigh and what is your diet like?

Why so desperate? I thought dubai was the land of riches and where dreams come true? 

No negativity here so let's be real. Iron laid it out, this isn't a source board and never will be. There are plenty of other places on the internet if you are looking for one and are truly that desperate. 

Good luck on finding what you need


----------



## zkz (Feb 10, 2016)

sad thing is money can't  buy you stamina , money can't buy you anything not materialistic so that has nothing to do with it. i have my reasons as to why i need it to be a short amount of time. I've got a diet in check. i am educated on diets for the most part. just not educated enough to know what to do to lose around 15kg in a month. or anything close to that.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2016)

zkz said:


> sad thing is money can't  buy you stamina , money can't buy you anything not materialistic so that has nothing to do with it. i have my reasons as to why i need it to be a short amount of time. I've got a diet in check. i am educated on diets for the most part. just not educated enough to know what to do to *lose around 15kg in a month*. or anything close to that.



It would honestly be irresponsible of someone to give you advice to lose that much weight in that short amount of time DNP or not. That's a pound a day.

You'd be risking death.


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 10, 2016)

zkz said:


> sad thing is money can't  buy you stamina , money can't buy you anything not materialistic so that has nothing to do with it. i have my reasons as to why i need it to be a short amount of time. I've got a diet in check. i am educated on diets for the most part. just not educated enough to know what to do to lose around 15kg in a month. or anything close to that.



There is nothing healthy about losing 15kg in a month. I think your goal is unhealthy and unrealistic. I can't even muster a sarcastic good luck.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 11, 2016)

Eat some bad raw fish. I lost 3kg a day that way. You would achieve your goal in less than a week.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

zkz said:


> more like i am aware of the rules, but i am desperate.
> lets stop being negative people shall we



Don't tell us what to do when you waltz in here breaking rules with your first post. That's a dick move. Dick.


But let's say you do get ahold of dnp. Based on your attitude of desperation, it's reasonable to assume that when you're not dropping your planned 1#/day, you're going to simply take more. 

And then you die. 


Slow WAYYY down here. Doesn't matter what your reasons are for needing to drop that weight. But YOU ate your way there.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 11, 2016)

Amputation might be a good short-term weight loss solution for you.


----------



## zkz (Feb 11, 2016)

i don't understand why people r so quick to judge on here. but anyway. i know it is breaking the rule when i ask, but I'm pretty sure most of you were in my place at some point. i need a source and can't get a hold of one, so i came here hoping somebody would help me relating to me or my issue. there is no need to call me disrespectful or dick or whatever just because i broke a rule that I'm pretty sure is the same rule everyone broke when they first signed up on here. anyway thanks for ur help. oh and btw, obviously i won't keep taking if i don't lose as much as i want, I'm desperate i didn't lose my mind.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 11, 2016)

The best DNP is in Kuwait.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

zkz said:


> i don't understand why people r so quick to judge on here. but anyway. i know it is breaking the rule when i ask, but I'm pretty sure most of you were in my place at some point. i need a source and can't get a hold of one, so i came here hoping somebody would help me relating to me or my issue. there is no need to call me disrespectful or dick or whatever just because i broke a rule that I'm pretty sure is the same rule everyone broke when they first signed up on here. anyway thanks for ur help. oh and btw, obviously i won't keep taking if i don't lose as much as i want, I'm desperate i didn't lose my mind.


Actually... No. Very very few of us did. Source diggers get the boot.

You haven't listed any stats or an explanation for the sudden need for drastic weight loss. The hell makes you think we're going to help? I for one am not gonna load the gun for you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2016)

zkz said:


> i don't understand why people r so quick to judge on here. but anyway. i know it is breaking the rule when i ask, but I'm pretty sure most of you were in my place at some point. i need a source and can't get a hold of one, so i came here hoping somebody would help me relating to me or my issue. there is no need to call me disrespectful or dick or whatever just because i broke a rule that I'm pretty sure is the same rule everyone broke when they first signed up on here. anyway thanks for ur help. oh and btw, obviously i won't keep taking if i don't lose as much as i want, I'm desperate i didn't lose my mind.



Out of the members who have replied in this thread, not one has come here to clamor for sources. You happen to be the only one.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 11, 2016)

I read the rules before I joined


----------

